# Best performing UHF antenna?



## decapad (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi. I am interested in getting the very best directional deep fringe UHF antenna. I will mount it outside and use a rotor. So far the specs suggest either a Antenna Craft 91XG or a Channel Master HD9095P or HD9032. Range is my most important spec.
That's just from reading the published specs. I would greatly appreciate anyone's suggestions. Many thanks in advance. D


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I've used both of them with good results. The Winegard is a little more rugged, The Antennacraft model might have a dB or two more gain at certain frequencies. There are published frequency/gain plots that can help in your selection if it comes down to that.

Your best bet is to go to AVSForums and open a thread giving your location and there are regular participants there that will show you how to access a field strength table for your exact location and to better predict what is and is not possible where you are.


----------



## decapad (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Mike - very kind. Is there such a thing as a rotor where the coax up doubles as a power souce & also the antenna connection? If so - I would prefer a rotor that is wirelessly controlled from your armchair! 

Best. D


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RCA makes a IR controlled rotator (VH126R). For a lot more money, Channel Master offers their CM9521A rotator.

Generally, rotators need a control line so a separate multi-conductor cable is always going to be there.

Know that DXing in a DTV world is usually not very fruitful and is often quite unstable.


----------

